# Anadrol and its gyno?



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Got my next cycle all planned and should be here on Monday but I seem to have forgotten about Anadrol, I am gyno sensitive ( have it from puberty) Why does Anadrol cause gyno if it is a DHT derivative? Hopefully Ausbuilt can get in here since I hear he loves Anadrol?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm sure Ausbuilt will be here anytime soon.........

Few more mins.....

Yep.......


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Mey said:


> I'm sure Ausbuilt will be here anytime soon.........
> 
> Few more mins.....
> 
> Yep.......


Should have expected this.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ausbuilt doesn't post any more!

He got scared and ran away!


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Ausbuilt doesn't post any more!
> 
> He got scared and ran away!


thats one of the side affects of high dosage of tren... so i heard.

:lol: :whistling:


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Just wanna know if you can control the potential gyno from Anadrol with letro?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

gcortese said:


> Just wanna know if you can control the gyno from Anadrol with letro?


Anadrol is a nasty bugger and binds directly receptor from what I've read only nolva will stop the gyno


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

gyno.... anadroll...... never heard of this... i thought this doesnt happen...


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

griffo13 said:


> gyno.... anadroll...... never heard of this... i thought this doesnt happen...


I'm hearing so much different ****.

- Anadrol in the presence of eleveated estrogen can contribute on its own but when you control the estrogen you should be fine

- Anadrol binds directly to the receptor.

Those to make some sense, what I don't get is how some people go on about it being a progestin when its a DHT derivative.



griffo13 said:


> gyno.... anadroll...... never heard of this... i thought this doesnt happen...


This is what I thought too now I'm not sure if it is because Anadrol is being used mostly with aromatising steroids, ie my first point?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I think anadrol causes water retention, but through some non-estrogen sodium channel mechanism or something.

I'd be interested to know, because I just started Anadrol for the first time - today.

I think Ausbuilt got a new job and was moving back to the UK, so he's probably got a lot of packing.


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Zorrin said:


> I think anadrol causes water retention, but through some non-estrogen sodium channel mechanism or something.
> 
> I'd be interested to know, because I just started Anadrol for the first time - today.
> 
> I think Ausbuilt got a new job and was moving back to the UK, so he's probably got a lot of packing.


Not too fussed about the water retention, more worried about possible gyno and just trying to understand the drug better. Which lab you using mate?


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

gcortese said:


> I'm hearing so much different ****.
> 
> - Anadrol in the presence of eleveated estrogen can contribute on its own but when you control the estrogen you should be fine
> 
> ...


well tbh ive never had any gyno problems with any substance... so i just cud be lucky... but i have never heard of anyone have problems with anadrol. i was led to belieive that anadrol didnt have any gyno estro/progestrone problems... ive ran 150mg a day... and i know people who have run 400mg a day with zero gyno.


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

griffo13 said:


> well tbh ive never had any gyno problems with any substance... so i just cud be lucky... but i have never heard of anyone have problems with anadrol. i was led to belieive that anadrol didnt have any gyno estro/progestrone problems... ive ran 150mg a day... and i know people who have run 400mg a day with zero gyno.


Ill just run it when it arrives and see, you might just be real lucky. But then even the lucky guys would get something at 400mg a day, I heard that its actually hard to get legit UGL anadrol and that most of it is likely to be methyl-testosterone, dunno how accurate that is.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

gcortese said:


> Ill just run it when it arrives and see, you might just be real lucky. But then even the lucky guys would get something at 400mg a day, I heard that its actually hard to get legit UGL anadrol and that most of it is likely to be methyl-testosterone, dunno how accurate that is.


Id say thats well off. Anadrol raws aint expensive. Anavar is winstrol half the time but oxys id say are oxys.


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

crazypaver1 said:


> Id say thats well off. Anadrol raws aint expensive. Anavar is winstrol half the time but oxys id say are oxys.


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

gcortese said:


> Not too fussed about the water retention, more worried about possible gyno and just trying to understand the drug better. Which lab you using mate?


Triumph labs, which are capsules. I was given a nearly-full tub that someone had leftover from a cycle, and I thought "hmmm...you've never used anadrol, Zorrin. It will be good for your steroid education."

Being capsules, they can't be snapped in half. Part of anadrol's reputation for being strong is undoubtably due to always being 50mg. I've only necked one, and got that slight blood pressure neck/head ache feeling that I recognise. Anything which causes bloat increases blood pressure, and anadrol is particularly good at increasing red blood cell count. It can't be that yet, but I often find that I get this symptom, and maybe a bit of acid indigestion, when I start an oral cycle course. Then it goes away.

I've opted to do a long cycle of test, tren and anadrol (well, the anadrol is just for 3 ot 4 weeks, along with test prop, until the long esters kick in). I'm starting on 50mg a day, probably going to 100mg if they agree with me. The late Dan Duchaine said that test, tren and anadrol is the best combo for increasing muscle mass in humans.

People sometimes look down on capsules, but I find them easier to swallow. Triumph seem to be considered a duff lab because of this, from reviews I read. I think that's a bit unfair. Fusion pharma for instance, who I consider to be kind of the Marks & Spencers or Waitrose of the UGLs, do most orals as both big pots of tablets, or smaller pots of capsules. From the label quality, I must admit that they look a bit Happy Shopper or LIDL.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

All the reading I've done says Anadrol doesn't aromatise but can somehow exacerbate elevated oestrigen levels. So taking an AI as you would with any aromatising compound controls oestrogen and thus prevents Anadrol-induced gyno


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

maybe then if ur getting gyno with anadrol then its dud anadrol and some other compound.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

griffo13 said:


> maybe then if ur getting gyno with anadrol then its dud anadrol and some other compound.


Anadrol is dirt cheap! No one would fake anadrol as simply there is almost no oral cheaper.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

RowRow said:


> Anadrol is dirt cheap! No one would fake anadrol as simply there is almost no oral cheaper.


well im not expert on prices of raws... but i know of cases of mytheltest been used instead of dbol... so why not... maybe not for costs.. maybe just because it was the only compound at hand.

anyway.... i still never heard of gyno from anadrol... and two closes friends take 8 a day... never had any issues... apart from 400+kg squats was there only side effect lol.


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Have some letro which im going to be running when I start the anadrol to control water retention/gyno - dont want to use nolva on cycle unless it is an absolute must. Not sure on letro dose if anyone can chime in with that?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

griffo13 said:


> well im not expert on prices of raws... but i know of cases of mytheltest been used instead of dbol... so why not... maybe not for costs.. maybe just because it was the only compound at hand.
> 
> anyway.... i still never heard of gyno from anadrol... and two closes friends take 8 a day... never had any issues... apart from 400+kg squats was there only side effect lol.


I've gotten gyno from anadrol and the only way I've been able to stop anadrol gyno is with nolva an Ai reduces bloat but has never stopped the gyno.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

gcortese said:


> Got my next cycle all planned and should be here on Monday but I seem to have forgotten about Anadrol, I am gyno sensitive ( have it from puberty) Why does Anadrol cause gyno if it is a DHT derivative? Hopefully Ausbuilt can get in here since I hear he loves Anadrol?


when i asked aus about oxys, he recommended running nolva along side at 20mg ed.

cant remember what it was now, but oxys dont aromatise directly, but something happens alongside that does, so thats the reason to run nolva with it.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

found the post, stated from aus"

eventually the increased androgen level in the body means that the body reacts by aromatising more of your own testosterone, which can give quite noticeable gyno fast.."

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/202904-dbol-v-oxy-gyno.html


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

alan1971 said:


> found the post, stated from aus"
> 
> eventually the increased androgen level in the body means that the body reacts by aromatising more of your own testosterone, which can give quite noticeable gyno fast.."
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/202904-dbol-v-oxy-gyno.html


I've read a few people speculating that one of anadrol's metabolites could be aromatisable.

I've just started using it for the first time. It feels like a good pre-workout steroid, is my initial feeling.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

I got a bit of gyno off 50mg oxy a day for 4 weeks. This was with 20mg nolva a day, however they were stacked with test and im gyno prone. Tread carefully as i got no typical gyno symptoms when taking them, reversed it with letro. Strength gains are out of this world though lol


----------

